# Few beardie pics for Brettix



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

Brettix asked for some updated pics of my Oscar/Brat holdbacks so snapped a couple last night for him. Thought I'd share as they are cute little things. Took a few more pics at the same time of some of the sleeping beauties. Feel free to add your own...

Female holdback - Molly






Male holdback - Patrick





Gemima and Delilah 









Couple of Luna x Mojo hatchies


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2008)

wow, those luna x mojo are amazing, is luna your white female?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 3, 2008)

JAW DROPIN BEARDIES.

love molly they are amazing.

any pics of mojo and luna??


----------



## Brettix (Apr 3, 2008)

Saz they are absolutely stunning.:shock:
Patric and Molly are amazing,my female i got from you was looking like Molly.
Untill she swallowed a wasp or bee and her throat swelled up.
Gemima and delilah are still looking as good as ever.
Would love to see how those new hatchies turn out,theres something about them.
Well you had better put me on the list for next season again 

cheers


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 3, 2008)

PUt me on the list


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 3, 2008)

perhaps put up on breder's registra


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

She was, she died a little while back. Here's a pic of Luna for you. She was bone white. The father Mojo coloured up white/cream but when coloured down he turns grey.



Mojo





Luna









One of the subadults from the same crossing - now around 12 months old


----------



## sezza (Apr 3, 2008)

Saz - Here's my baby, Simba - I love him to pieces. Thanks soooo much!!


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2008)

wow they are both stunners, be good to see the young once they are fully colored up. Normally not into these unnatural looking morphs but the white ones really tickle my fancy


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that there are plenty of red/orange/yellow coloured wild beardies in the NT? Have seen some great photos of wild red beardies...will see if I can find them out of my mail box.


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2008)

yea there are but i have never seen them to the extent of alot of the good CB animals going around. I think i even saw a pic of an orange eastern.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 3, 2008)

Gosh you breed some rippers Saz  Sorry to hear you lost Luna


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

Ooo...Orange Easterns~ Very nice! I love the patterning on Easterns.


----------



## Brettix (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow Mojo is the best white iv'e seen.
Would love to see these wild reds saz..


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Kyro. We just found her cuddled up in her sleeping corner in her enclosure. I assumed she was still asleep, but she wasn't. She was fine the day before. It was like she went to sleep and never woke up.


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2008)

i have a couple of yellow easterns which are very nice aswell


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice Sezza!!!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 3, 2008)

Would love to see some pics of your yellow easterns Hornet I've only ever seen pics of Hobbos yellow male & he is a stunner.


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2008)

i think i have some half decent pics on photobucket otherwise i'll get new pics


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

Absolutely, bring on the pics!


----------



## therm (Apr 3, 2008)

nice beardies!!!


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2008)

not the best but best i cant find, will have to get new ones, this is a juvie female, you can see the yellow on her head and legs, ges a bit of yelloe on the flanks and tail aswell. Will have to get her into the sun to brighten her up.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 3, 2008)

Aww what little cuties, I love pics of sleepy beardies


----------



## Brettix (Apr 3, 2008)

I just have to post the pic of my male again from saz,i love him 
Also heres a pic of a hatchie i bought of Dagriz


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

He's a beauty Brettix, such a shame about the girl


----------



## Brettix (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Saz,oh well will just have to get some more stunners off you next season :lol:


----------



## Kyro (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats a really pretty dragon Hornet, very yellow compared to my guys.

WOW is all I can say Brettix, he's a beauty. Your hatchie looks like he will colour up nicely too


----------



## Kirby (Apr 3, 2008)

got a holdback pair for sale? 

:O :O :O :O :O every time you post pics, the colours just get better and better!!!!


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

Fraid not Kirby, I just keep two back from each season for myself, otherwise I'd be overrun. This years holdback were from Delilah and Bob and have turned out absolutely beautiful. Must get some pics of them tonight actually.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 3, 2008)

bugger.. 

where's he waiting list for next season. let us know who's up on the breeding program.. 

well, congrats on the wonderful bubs. they all look healthy and happy, and by god bright!!


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll start a new list for next season as my previous one disappeared (ie...I somehow deleted it). If you want to go on the list for next seasons hatchies shoot me a pm and I'll start a new list.


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

For next season thinking of pairing Bob with Molly, Brat with Oscar, Gemima with Patrick, Delilah with Bob. That way they are all unrelated pairings.

The white females will be bred to a white male from the same line.

Bob isn't on here yet...this is Bob. He's a breeding machine.


----------



## Brettix (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow,i will grab a few of each.
They should be amazing,I think patric and delilah would produce some stunners they are the best yellows going around.Would love some hatchies from them 2.
Good stuff Saz,love ya work


----------



## Saz (Apr 3, 2008)

No worries Brettix, will do.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 4, 2008)

*Saz* - The two I got from you have turned out to be a pair...great news...

I don't have any current photos but will try and get some up soon - the female looks similar to Patrick (she is MASSIVE too) and the male looks like a combination of Patrick and Molly (basically Patrick with strong orange and hilights)...

*Brett *- Your male is a cracker - great colours on him...


----------



## Saz (Apr 4, 2008)

Would love to see some pics Aslan, get that camera out!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 4, 2008)

*Saz *- Yeah, will try to get some this afternoon - my camera is dodgy but will have to do...

Interesting thing, my guys show their colour best when asleep!  Also, I had them bagged today to get a mate to sex them - they showed the best colours in the bag and immediately upon coming out...


----------



## Saz (Apr 4, 2008)

Molly was like that for a long time. She has always been a nervous little thing and showed dark colours most of the time unless she was asleep or feeding. She has settled down the last few months and shows her colouration during the day too now. 

The male has always been a show off from day one though and spends 90% of his time coloured up. The only time he dulls is when he is outside. 

Weird actually, I have been told by so many people that keeping beardies outside makes their colours better, certainly not the case for my beardies, they are coloured up when inside and they dull right down outside! Guess it's warmer in their enclosure than outside most of the time.

Don't care how dodgy your camera is, pics would be awesome!


----------



## koubee (Apr 4, 2008)

Stunning beardies Saz.
Love your whites....very nice.


----------



## Brettix (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep,come on Aslan pics please.


----------



## ally_pup (Apr 4, 2008)

Saz, pics as you requested. Flame and Fifi
1st pics, how they look on a dull day. 
2nd pic Fifi
3 and 4 pic Flame, i think he is going to be a stunner.

As I said in the pm they came to me at 12 months and were very small for their ago. Growing quite quick now, even though they do seem more orange than red to me. Hope you like


----------



## ally_pup (Apr 4, 2008)

Saz,
how old is Bob and Gemima??


----------



## Saz (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice Rick Walker beardies Ally-pup

Gemima is three years old, Bob is two.


----------



## ally_pup (Apr 4, 2008)

No where near as nice as yours, but maybe with time. They're only about 15 months


----------



## Saz (Apr 4, 2008)

This was Bob as a youngun, just to show the difference for you Ally_Pup


----------



## hozy6 (Apr 4, 2008)

nice beardies


----------



## Saz (Apr 5, 2008)

Percy is a holdback from this season, by Bob out of Delilah. He was just about to leap onto the lens of the camera in the first shot, little bugger!










Few more of Molly









Few babies from the white line


----------



## Miss B (Apr 5, 2008)

How old is Percy? His colours are stunning.


----------



## Saz (Apr 5, 2008)

He'd be around 4/5 months now I think, he's handsome and he knows it LMAO! Gemima was on the floor the other day and he got his first beard stiffie! Didn't seem to care that she weighs over half a kilo and he weighs in at just under 100gms!


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Apr 5, 2008)

All the beardies are VERY NICE i love seeing pics from Saz. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brettix (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow :shock:.
What a good looker,imagine how he will turn out. 
Great pics Saz,keep us all posted.


----------



## Saz (Apr 14, 2008)

Come on Aslan, where are those pickies!!! 

Here's three girlies smiling for the camera...






and a few babies...


----------



## Miss B (Apr 14, 2008)

Those three girls look great Saz... the one in the middle looks a bit like my Cleo.


----------



## Saz (Apr 14, 2008)

The one on the left is Delilah's offspring, the middle is Luna's offspring and the right hand side is Brat's offspring.

I had a sibling female to your Cleo a year or so ago, she was a lovely pale lemon/grey.


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 15, 2008)

Saz.......was about to ask what you already stated......
pics you put up......Luna's baby...is Mojo bigger?...has a lovely head on her!
Brat's baby.....she looks almost identical by memory.... stunning!


----------



## Saz (Apr 15, 2008)

Mojo has an enormous head, he's a massive lizard and thankfully he seems to have passed that trait onto his offspring!

Will be exciting next season to pair the offspring together and see what we get.


----------



## Miss B (Apr 18, 2008)

Took a few new pics of this little turd tonight.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice boy MissB!


----------



## Miss B (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks 

For some reason he seems to colour up best when he's angry (which is often) :lol:


----------



## mias (Apr 18, 2008)

just loved looking at all your stuning animals


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's a couple of newbies to the herd...


----------



## arielle (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow they're amazing colours, especially the white one.


----------



## Ishah (Apr 19, 2008)

WOW!!! Saz!!! That first one is AMAZING!!! who is it's parents?


----------



## Ishah (Apr 19, 2008)

Well they are both Stunning! I just like the first one better for some strange reason... Is it going to breed this season at all? With Brat??? Is it?...Or is that newie a male too? LOL!


----------



## Saz (Apr 19, 2008)

The female was bred by Rick Walker, the male is of unknown parentage. Nice additions to the clan!


----------



## pete12 (Apr 19, 2008)

awwww how cute


----------



## itbites (Apr 19, 2008)

*Very nice Saz! their stunners as usual  more gorgeous beardies to add to your already amazing collection... *


----------



## Aslan (May 5, 2008)

*Finally some Photos...*

Ok guys,

I know it's been a while since I promised these photos but I finally got some half decent ones...

These are in a pretty poor light (with a very poor photographer) but show the male at about 95% of his best display and in the flesh...

...now to see if I have any of the female...


----------



## Aslan (May 5, 2008)

...here we go...

These are some terrible photos of the female, however, give an indication of her yellow colouring...

...she shows orange (like the male) on occasion, although rarely, but when showing off puts on a much better display of yellow with stunning lavender markings down her back...


----------



## Saz (May 5, 2008)

They are both absolutely gorgeous! 

My young female used to be quite shy and didn't show her colours often, but she now seems to have gotten a little more confidence and shows her colours most of the time.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 5, 2008)

They look awesome, making me want one but can't afford one yet


----------



## J3ss_ (May 5, 2008)

real pretty beardies.. how much are the worth?


----------



## Aslan (May 17, 2008)

*Saz* - ...some updated photos of the female... (the first shot came out weird and has warped the colour a little - the other two show the colours a bit better)


----------



## Dinoizmadragon (May 22, 2008)

Omg, I need one of your female Oscar/Brat holdbacks. I love there colours - look alot like my males.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (May 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!! Okay.. just a couple of questions... when will you have some hatchies ready to go, how much will you be asking, and can I be put on a list please?? Stunning!!! Will you have any of the white line coming up for sale also??


----------



## daniel1234 (May 23, 2008)

They're amazing! Orange Easterns you say, I'll make a note for when I add beardies to my collection (yeh I know, one isn't exactly a collection--but it is the start of a collection)


----------

